# Weekly Competition 2014-16



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U R' F R' U2 R' U R'
*2. *U' F2 R F' U' F U2 F R
*3. *R' U2 R U' F2 R F U' R2
*4. *U' R2 F' U2 F R2 F U' R2
*5. *F' R U R2 F2 U' F R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' U2 F' L B F R U' L' R2 F2 U'
*2. *F L2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F D2 L D' R' B L' B2 D L2 B
*3. *F' B R L' F2 R F2 U R F' U R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D' L2 D2
*4. *B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D U F U R' U2 F U' L B D2 U
*5. *R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' U F2 R' B' U F L B' R2 B U2 R U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' D2 L' Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw D2 R' Fw2 Uw' F2 D B Fw2 R U2 B' R2 Fw R B2 Fw2 U' B2 U L' R' D' Fw L F' D B2 D Uw' Fw' D' Uw' L
*2. *B R2 D2 U2 Rw' F2 L2 R U Fw' Rw F2 D R2 F L D2 Uw2 L Rw' U' B2 Rw' U Rw' Uw' Fw L' R Fw2 U R2 D' B2 F L B2 D' B' F2
*3. *Rw2 Fw' L D2 R' Fw' L U' Rw' Fw2 L' Rw R2 F R' Uw' U2 B2 F L2 Fw2 D2 U F2 D' L F2 Uw Rw2 U2 F' L2 D' R B2 L' B2 L R F2
*4. *F' D' Uw U2 Rw' D2 Fw F2 D L2 R Fw L' D' Uw' B' D' B' Rw2 B Fw' Uw2 L Uw B2 L2 Uw' B2 Fw F' Uw Fw' L R' Fw' Rw B' Fw Uw2 F2
*5. *Fw' Uw2 U L2 B' D Uw' F U2 L' Fw U' Rw2 D2 B' F R' Uw' Rw2 F Uw' U' B D2 U' B2 L Rw R Fw2 F2 D Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw' R2 D' L2 Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U' F2 L2 Rw' Bw2 U Lw Fw Rw2 R B L2 B2 Bw' Fw' F' Rw' R' Uw2 R2 Fw2 Dw' Fw2 D2 Bw' L2 D B' F' D Rw2 F Dw2 Bw' U' Lw2 Uw' F Uw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Bw' Fw2 F2 L F2 L' Lw Rw' B2 L2 Lw Fw' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 D'
*2. *Rw D2 Dw' Uw L' Lw' Uw U B2 Rw Uw R' Fw Lw' Uw2 L' Uw L2 Lw' Bw2 D2 Uw' Rw' D2 Bw Fw Uw' B2 Fw2 F' L2 B' Bw' R Fw' Rw B' Bw U2 F U Rw2 Uw' L F' D2 Dw' U Rw' Dw2 B' F2 D' Dw B Fw2 F2 Lw' D L2
*3. *F Dw' Rw Bw2 Dw L Fw2 F2 Rw' B' Fw F2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 D2 Rw' Bw Dw Bw Rw' Bw' Rw2 D2 Uw Fw' D Uw2 Lw2 F' Lw' D Fw F2 D Lw Dw' U2 L' Rw D Rw D Dw' Uw' U L' D2 Lw2 D' Dw U L2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw' F' L' Dw' U
*4. *Fw2 Lw D2 Dw' B' U F2 Lw' U L' Rw2 R' Bw' F2 D2 F' R' Uw F' U' Lw2 Bw2 U2 B Dw' Lw' Rw' Bw Fw F2 D' Uw2 U' R' B2 Lw2 B Lw' Fw' Lw' F' D' L' D F' L D' Dw' F' Uw2 B U2 Bw' U Lw2 R2 B' R2 Dw Uw2
*5. *Bw' Fw2 F U F' Lw' R D2 Dw Lw2 Dw' L' Bw Fw' L' Fw' Rw2 Dw' U2 Lw Bw Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 L' Rw' Bw2 Rw R B' Rw' B2 Fw' Rw Dw Lw Dw' Bw2 Rw B2 U' L2 R Fw2 D2 U2 Fw2 L Rw2 Uw B Dw2 Bw Lw' R D Uw Rw' Dw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L' 3R 2R2 D2 2L' B' F2 2L 2F' 2L' R2 B' 3R' 3F D 3U' 3R' 3U' 2F R 2B' 3R2 2U2 L2 D' U 2L 3U 2F2 2R2 F 2D2 2L2 B' 3U 2L' 2B 3R2 3U2 3F 3U B 2D2 U2 2R' 2F 2D 3R' F' D' 2U B2 2F 3R U2 2F D2 3U2 F 3R B2 2L B 2U 2B' F2 U2 2B' 2U F
*2. *2B' 3R' R 2F' U2 B2 U 3F 2L2 3F 2F' L2 B 2F 2D' 2B' 2F2 3U 2U' 3F2 3R 2D' F 3U' 2U 2R D 2F F' D' 2L2 2D2 U F L2 2U U 2L 2R2 R' 2F 2U' B' R' B' 3F' F' 2L 2B2 F2 D2 3U2 2U2 U2 R' 2D' 2U B' F2 R2 3F 2F' L 2L2 3F2 2U2 B 2B 2R2 R2
*3. *2U 2B' 3U L 3R2 R2 B F2 2U2 L 2U' 3F' 2R2 D2 B' 2F' 2D' 3U2 B U B F' D' 2L' 2F2 2U B' 2D' R2 3U' 2U' F2 2U' 2R 3F2 D2 2R2 U2 3F 2U' B' F 2L2 2D B U2 2B 2F 3R 2R' 3F' 2L2 U' R2 3F F' 2L' 2R B 2F F 2U 3R D2 3U2 3F' 3U B2 2F2 2U
*4. *B2 2F 2L2 3R2 2R' D' 2U2 2L2 2R' D2 2R2 3U2 L B 2B 2L2 2R B2 U F2 2L' 2U2 R' D 2B' 3F' D2 2L U 3F 2L2 R2 D2 3U2 U L2 3R R 3F' 2F2 F' L' B 3R U' 2F' F2 L2 2L2 3R' 2D' B' F2 D' 2D' 3U2 2R 2B2 3R' R 2F 2D 2F' U F2 2U2 B' F2 D2 2U'
*5. *2F' 3R 2D' 2U' 3F D' 2R 3F2 2L D2 2D2 2R' R2 2U' 2R R' 2B' L' D' 2B 2R2 U 2R2 3U' U2 2B2 3U2 R' B2 2R F 3U2 2B R F 2R' 2D 2U' 3F' 3U2 2L' B' D 2U' F' D2 B2 3F' 2F' D2 2D U B2 F2 2D' 2F' 3U L 2R' 2D2 R' 3F' F' 3R 2D2 U 3R 2U' 2B 2L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B 2D 2R B 2D2 2L2 2D' 2U2 2L2 R' B 2B2 3F 2F2 2R' 3D' B' 3F2 F' 2R 3U 3F' 3D' 3L 2F' R 2D' 2L2 3R2 R2 2F F R 2B 3B2 2F' R' F' D' U' 2L R 3D2 B' 2D B2 2B2 3B 2U2 L 2D' 3D 2L 3R' 2R D 2D2 L 2L 2U' B' L 2L 2R 2B' D2 U 2L2 2R R F2 2U 3B' F 2U' 2R 3D 2L R' B2 2R' 3D 2B' 3R2 3D' 2F' 2L2 3L2 3D' 3R2 3B2 2F2 2D' 3D2 2U' 3B' L2 2B2 3F D
*2. *2D2 3U' 3B' 2R' 2D2 U' 2L2 2R2 R2 2B 3B R 3F2 2D' B' L' U' F' 2L 3F' 3U2 2U' 2L' F' 3D' 3L F2 2L2 R2 D2 3D2 2B2 L 3R' 3B D' 3R B 3B2 L2 2B' 3F F 2L R 3F' 2F L 2B 3B 3D2 3L B2 3D' 2U' 2L2 R2 2D 2R2 2U2 R2 D2 B2 2B 2L 2U' U B2 2L 3D' U 3L' R 3U 3F2 2L' 3R 3B2 3F2 2L 2U2 3R2 2D2 U2 3F' L2 2F' 3L2 R U B2 3B D2 2D 2F' 3D' 2U2 3L2 D' 2B2
*3. *3R 3D 2B2 3L' 2U' 3R' 3F' R' B' U2 L 2R2 3B' F2 3R 3D2 2L' 2B L2 3R2 2D2 2L2 2B2 D' 2F2 3L2 3F' F 3D' B2 3D' 3F2 2L 3F2 U' 3F2 2L' D2 2D 2F 3R' 2B2 D' B' 2B' R2 3U 2U R' 2D2 3L2 3D' R 2U U 2L2 2U' 3B2 3L2 2R2 D B 3B' 3F2 3L 3R U' F2 R2 B U 2F2 2D2 3L D 2L' 2F' 2R' 3B L' 2U2 3R 3U2 3B2 U F2 3L2 2F2 2R' U B2 2B 3B F L2 3R 2F' 3R' 2R' 3F'
*4. *2D 3F' 3R2 F2 D' 3F2 D 3D 2F' D 2B2 3B2 3F2 F' 3D 2U2 B2 2U' 3B F2 2R B L' 2L' 3L' 3F2 2D2 3F' F 2L' 2B U' 3F 3L' 2B F2 3D R 2U2 F' 3D U' L' 2L 3R' 2R2 B' 3L2 2F D' L R2 F' 2L' 2B 3L' 3R2 2D2 3D' 2L2 3U F2 3L' 2F2 2U' 2L 3L R 2U' B' 3F 3L B2 L' F' 2L2 3D' 2L2 2U' 3L' 3B2 2F2 F2 3L U' B 3F' L2 2F R 2B' 3B' 2D2 U' F2 3R' 3B2 D 3U' 2U
*5. *2B 3F2 F' 3L2 3D2 U L2 2L R 3U' 2U 3B 3U2 2B' 3D2 R2 F 3L' 3R2 B 2U' 3B 3U2 3B 2L' 3R2 2B' 3F2 3R' R D2 L 3R 3F 2L' 3F U' L 2R' R' 3F2 2L2 2B' 3B' 2F' 2D2 3D 3F' 2U' 3L2 3U' R' 3U2 2U 3R 2D' 3U2 2U2 2B2 2U2 L' 3B2 2F' F' U2 2L' 3L' D 2U 2L 3F' 2U' U' 3B 3R F2 2L' 3L' 2D 2F 2U2 3F' 2R' 2B 2D' 3D2 3U' B' 2D' 3F R' D L2 3R 2D B 2F F2 2R2 2U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U R2 F' R2 F' U' R
*2. *F' R2 F2 R' F2 R U
*3. *U R2 U F2 U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U2 F B2 D2 R' U2 L2 U B L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' D2 L D2 B2
*2. *D2 B U2 B2 R2 B' L2 B D2 B2 R' U2 L2 B' D F' R' U' B' D
*3. *R D2 L R2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' B F2 U L' U F2 U2 F R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' B Rw' D2 B2 U L Rw' F2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw B Uw Fw L2 Rw D2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 U' B2 Uw2 R D' U B Fw' U Rw2 U' F2 L2 Rw D Uw2 L R2
*2. *F Uw2 L Rw' B2 L' B' Fw2 U' B' Rw2 F' Uw' F Uw' U2 Fw' Rw' D L' D B2 Fw F' Uw2 U2 R D Rw2 R B Uw2 L' Rw2 B2 F D2 Rw' R' Uw2
*3. *D Uw' U' B2 D2 Rw' Uw' Rw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 U' B2 Rw F2 Uw' Fw R2 D' Uw U2 R F2 Uw U' Rw F D Fw2 R' D' B' F L' R2 B' Fw F' D' U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 D2 U' B Fw2 F2 Dw U' Fw D2 F2 Dw' B2 Dw' L2 Uw2 F' U' B' L Lw Uw2 Fw2 Lw' Fw' L Lw2 Bw R2 U' Bw' U' Bw2 D R Bw2 L' U2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' F2 Uw Bw' F2 Dw2 Fw' Uw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 L2 D2 L' Lw' R2 B'
*2. *L R2 Dw2 B2 Lw2 D R Bw F2 D2 Fw2 F2 Uw' U' Lw' Dw Fw' R F2 Dw F R2 Bw' R Bw' F2 U' Fw2 Lw Dw' B U Lw2 B Bw2 D Fw' Dw Rw Bw Lw2 U2 L' B' Uw2 U2 Bw' Dw B2 Uw' R Uw2 R2 U' L2 Lw Rw' D Bw Fw2
*3. *B F' Dw Lw' Bw Fw' F D2 Lw D' R2 U' Rw' U2 Bw2 D2 F2 Uw' B Bw2 F2 L' Lw B Lw' Rw' R2 D' Fw' U2 Fw Lw Bw2 Fw2 Lw' F' Lw F2 D2 Rw2 B2 Uw B' Lw D' R B' R F Rw2 B Bw Rw' F Dw U2 F2 Uw U2 F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R 3U 2U U' 2R B' 2B' 2F 2R D 3R2 B2 L' B2 3F' 2F2 3R B' 3U' 2B2 L2 B2 2R2 D U2 3R 2U B' 2B' 3F R2 B2 F2 L2 3R2 2R2 2U2 F' 2L B' 2L2 3R' 2R2 U' L2 R' 2F' 2L D2 L' 2D' F2 2R D 3U B 2D2 2L2 U2 F' 3R2 B' 2B2 3F 2F 3R' R 3F 2D R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2D' L' B2 3F 3U B2 3F' D U' L 2L2 2R' F 3L2 3B2 3L' 3D U 2F' F' 3R' 2D' 3U' 2U 2F' 3L 2R2 3F2 2L R 2B' 3R2 3D' 2U' U' 3L2 2B 2U2 F2 R 2F' 3L' F D' L D2 3D2 2U U2 2L' 2D 3D 2F' 3L 2R2 2B' F' 3U' 3L' 3U 2R' 2B R U' 2L2 3R 2D' 3B2 2U2 U2 L' 2B2 3F' 2F 3D' 2U' 2L 3R 2D2 3B 2F2 2L' B' 3D' U' F2 3D2 3U' U 2L' 3R' 3D' 2U R2 3B 3F 2R' R2 3U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D' B L' D' F L2 D' F' L B2 D' F'
*2. *F2 D2 L2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 B2 R U R' F D' L R' D2 B' U2
*3. *U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 D B2 R' F L R' U' L2
*4. *F R2 D2 B R2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 F' L' D B U' L' F R U R2 B2
*5. *L' B2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' U2 R B L' F D' B2 D2 B' R' F' D2
*6. *R U2 R B2 F2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F R' D B2 L2 B' L2 B
*7. *R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 U' B2 F' U2 L' F U2 R2 B D2 L2 R'
*8. *F L U2 F D' F' L' B' D' B D2 F2 L' B2 D2 L D2 F2 R B2 L2
*9. *L2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U L2 F' R' B2 L B U' L2 B' R2
*10. *L' D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 R U2 B D' L' B' U' B' F' U2 L B L2
*11. *L D R U' L B L B2 R D' F2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F' U2 F2 B L2
*12. *B' R' F2 D L D' F' R2 U' B' R2 F2 D F2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2
*13. *U2 R' B2 R B2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R' F D2 R' D' B' U2 L' U R' B'
*14. *D2 F' L2 U2 L2 B F D2 B' D2 U2 R' B' U' B' D L' U R2 D B'
*15. *L' U D' B L' D' B2 D B2 D2 B2 L' B2 R2 B2 L' F2 R U2
*16. *L2 F U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B2 U2 R F' D' B2 R' U L' R' B D
*17. *F U2 B2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' D2 L U' F' D' R2 U B'
*18. *B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 F' U L B D2 B L B R U'
*19. *F2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 L R2 F2 U' L R2 B F' L' R2 B' U L2
*20. *U R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' U' L R' U F R2 U2 R' D R'
*21. *B' D' R2 D' R F L D R U' L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D F2
*22. *B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 R2 B L2 R2 U' F2 L B' U L2 F
*23. *R2 D' L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D U' B' U R' B' F R' F2 L2 F D2
*24. *D' B2 F2 D R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B' U2 R' F' D' B U2 R D U2
*25. *B2 U2 F2 D2 U L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' B' L F R2 B R F R2 D2 U
*26. *L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R U2 B2 R' D2 F' L' R' B' D U F' D' F D2
*27. *R' U B' R2 F L2 U' F L' D L' B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L B2 L2 D2
*28. *L B D' R' U' B' D' F' R' U' F U2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 R2 D2 F D2
*29. *B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R' B' D B2 R2 U' F'
*30. *L2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 U L2 F L' U R2 D' B2 R' D2 B D R2
*31. *R' F L U R D L' U D' F R2 B2 U2 F L2 B L2 D2 B' D2
*32. *D2 B2 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 D L F' U R' D' F U2 R F' L2
*33. *L2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R' U L' U' R2 B' D2 U L B L'
*34. *D' F2 U F2 U F2 L2 U L2 D2 B' L U F L' R2 F2 L2 D' F D
*35. *F2 D R2 B R2 L U' B D' R D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2
*36. *D2 U2 R U2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 R D R' F' L2 B L2 U' F
*37. *B2 U' R2 D U2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F R B2 D2 U2 B' U' F D2 U
*38. *L2 B F D2 U2 B R2 D2 B L2 D' L' F2 U2 R2 F L D R'
*39. *R2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B' L B2 D2 U L' R2 B D' L2 U'
*40. *D' B2 L2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R' U' B' F' D' L2 R U' F2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B F D2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 B' R2 D2 L' F L U R2 B' R' F2 U R'
*2. *L U2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 L2 F2 D R B' D2 L' R' U' B2 R D2
*3. *R2 B2 U B2 D F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 R F2 U' R' F L F' R F'
*4. *F2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 L' B2 F U' R2 D' F' R2 B' F L' U2
*5. *B' R2 F D2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 F' D F' U2 B' R U' R' F U2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D F' L D R2 F U' D F B2 U2 R' B2 D2 R D2 L2 F2 R' U2
*2. *F' R' B2 D F' R U R2 U' F2 R U2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 R U2
*3. *R2 D' F2 D2 U L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R' U' L' F D' B R D' B' F2
*4. *F' L2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 R' B' L D' U' L2 U F' U'
*5. *B' D2 L2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 R B' R2 B' U' R D' U2 B D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 U2 L' D F' L2 R B' U2 L' D U R'
*2. *B2 D U2 B2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' F R2 U R' U2 B' L2 U2 L' U2
*3. *U2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 L U2 L' D2 B L' U' L' R' D2
*4. *F L2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 F R2 B R F' L' B L' B D R2 U
*5. *U2 B R2 B D2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 D' F L' B L2 R' U2 L2 U R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' L F R' U' F2 D U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U R2 F2 R' F2 R2 U'
*3. *U2 B' L2 B2 U2 B D2 U2 B D2 F L F R F D' B2 U F2 L'
*4. *R' Uw Fw' D U' R F' U2 Rw2 B2 L Fw R' B' F2 R D U' F L2 Rw' R' D Uw' U2 Fw2 R D2 U Fw' Uw2 B D2 Uw2 U2 L' R' D' U F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 U R' U' F U2 F' U2
*3. *D' B2 D2 F' B L F D' F B U2 R L2 F2 L' U2 L F2 L' B2 R'
*4. *U Rw R' Fw' Rw2 Uw' R2 D2 Uw2 U B' F2 Uw Rw' B2 L2 Rw2 D2 B2 F D' U' Rw F2 R U B2 Fw2 L Rw2 B R Uw2 L2 Rw2 D2 Uw' F' U R2
*5. *F D U L2 R' D' U2 L' D' L Uw' Lw R Bw Fw U' Lw2 D Dw F2 D2 Uw F2 L' B2 Lw2 D2 B2 Bw' Fw2 R Bw' Uw R Uw2 R' Uw' Bw L Lw Rw2 Dw F' R' B' Rw2 Bw' Dw' Bw' Fw2 Uw' Fw Rw' Fw' F' Dw' Uw Fw F2 Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=0 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-5 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / UdUd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U L B' U B L' R l r b
*2. *U L' R U R L R' U l b u'
*3. *U' L' B' U R L' R U' l' r b'
*4. *U B R' U L' U B R' l' b u
*5. *R L U' R' B R' L' R' l' r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (1, -5) / (-4, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 4)
*2. *(-2, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-3, -4) /
*3. *(3, -1) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (-2, -1) /
*5. *(1, 3) / (-3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-2, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L D U R' D' R L
*2. *U' R' D' R U L' U D
*3. *R U' L R U' D R' L' U R'
*4. *U L' R' U L' U' R' U' R' U'
*5. *D' L D L' U' D' L D' U'


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 15, 2014)

*2x2*: 6.84, (5.84), 6.33, (8.99), 6.27 = *6.48*
*3x3*: 16.84, (15.42), (17.51), 16.84, 16.08 = *16.59*
*OH*: 30.73, (35.89), (21.05), 31.20, 35.52 = *32.48*. PLL skips on 1 and 3. 3 is a PB.
*Feet*:11:47.36, (6:28.64), 8:56.13, 8:32.66+, (DNF) = *9:45.38*
*Pyraminx:* 10.38, (7.92), (13.12), 9.72, 12.27 = *10.79*
*2BLD*: 3:02.17, 1:03.44+, DNF = *1:03.44*
*MTS*: 1:58.98+, 1:44.78, (1:42.62), 2:19.80, (DNF) = *2:01.19*. Should not of been sup-2. Messed up the last two solves really badly.


----------



## giorgi (Apr 15, 2014)

*2x2*: (6.33), 4.88, (4.18), 4.69, 5.88 = *5.15*
*3x3*: (10.17), 12.50, 14.29, (14.42), 13.55 = *13.45*
*OH*: 30.79, 27.10, (23.50), 29.31, (52.33) = *29.07*
*Pyraminx*: 10.63, (16.55), (10.10), 11.98, 13.18 = *11.93* LOL 
*Skewb*: 10.97, (10.48), (19.35), 13.48, 13.80 = *12.75* New avg PB


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 16, 2014)

*2x2*: (13.88), 10.81, 8.27, (6.65), 10.29 = *9.79*
*3x3*: 31.88, (24.82), 30.51, 32.69, (33.92) = *31.69*
*4x4*: 2:11.19, 2:34.62, 2:27.11, (2:59.34), (2:10.52) =* 2:24.31*
*5x5*: 5:09.83, 5:42.66, 4:35.38, 4:36.84, 4:49.45 = *4:52.04*
*PyaMinx:*: 15.60, (8.06), 21.38, (35.75), 13.52 = *16.83*
*2-4 Relay*: *3:11.90*
*2-5 Relay*: *7:52.24*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 16, 2014)

*2x2* - (3.06), 3.96, 3.34, (4.01), 3.68 = *3.66*
*3x3* - 14.81, 14.33, 16.74, (17.73), (13.35) = *15.29*
*4x4* - 1:03.16, (1:04.61), (55.65), 55.95, 59.61 = *59.57*
*5x5* - 1:38.64, 1:40.12, (1:41.51), 1:39.19, (1:37.94) = *1:39.32*
*6x6* - 3:39.62, (4:39.59), 3:51.59, (3:26.93), 3:48.44 = *3:46.55*
*7x7* - (6:02.64), 5:23.53, (5:12.35), 5:56.55, 5:49.93 = *5:43.34*
*2BLD* - 27.00, 45.70, DNF = *27.00*
*3BLD* - 1:16.86, DNF, 1:41.22 = *1:16.86*
*OH* - (30.16), 30.21, (34.79), 30.60, 33.63 = *31.48*
*2-4 Relay* - *1:24.66*
*2-5 Relay* - *3:10.78*
*Clock* - 6.45, 7.80, (7.89), (5.92), 7.66 = *7.30*
*Pyraminx* - 7.14, (6.67), (12.14), 7.98, 9.38 = *8.17*
*Skewb* - 13.60, 16.45, (10.54), (17.20), 14.23 = *14.76*
*FMC - 46*


Spoiler



Scramble - F' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' L F R' U' F2 D U
L' D' L' F R B2 - 2x2x2 block (6)
D2 L D L' B' L B L' - 2x2x3 block (8)
D' L' F2 L F - 3rd pair (5)
L D' L' D2 L D L' - 4th pair (7)
L' F L D L' D' F' D L - OLL (9) 1 move cancel
L D L' F' L D L' D' L' F L2 D' L' - PLL (13) 1 move cancel


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 17, 2014)

*2x2 : *(5.52), 5.23, 5.20, 4.98, (4.67) = *5.14*
*3x3 :* 18.43, 17.22, (19.27), (15.82), 17.74 = *17.80*
*4x4 : *(1:01.26), 1:00.83, (52.16), 54.07, 58.57 = *57.82*
*5x5 : *1:47.25, 1:45.72, (1:47.73), 1:46.44, (1:45.24) = *1:46.47*
*6x6 : *3:18.79, (3:03.50), 3:08.17, 3:10.57, (3:19.29) = *3:12.51*
*7x7 : *4:29.89, 4:43.45, (4:24.89), 4:37.13, (4:46.84) = *4:36.82*
*2x2 BLD : *36.93, DNF, 25.66 = *25.66*
*3x3 BLD : *2:12.68, 2:37.27, 2:40.10 = *2:12.68*
*4x4 BLD : *11:07, 14:31, DNF = *11:07*
*OH : *47.55, (56.38), 52.99, 52.71, (42.66) = *51.08*
*MTS : *(57.16), 50.75, 55.05, (44.91), 53.55 = *53.12*
*2-4 relay : 1:24.40*
*2-5 relay : 3:24.99*
*Clock : *(13.10), 14.19, 14.07, (14.23), 14.00 = *14.09*
*Megaminx : *1:36.29, (1:44.40), (1:24.02), 1:33.45, 1:40.06 = *1:36.60*
*Pyraminx : *7.18, 5.33, 6.60, (7.36), (5.32) = *6.40*
*Square-1 : *33.31, 37.48, (51.72), 42.42, (28.97) = *37.74*
*Skewb : *(17.17), 13.39, 12.54, 12.75, (9.21) = *12.89*


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2014)

*5x5 BLD*: 5:27.40[2:23.46], DNF(two flipped edges), DNF(5:49 by a few wings)


----------



## pinser (Apr 18, 2014)

2x2x2 Ao5: 7.13
1. 7.79 R U R' F R' U2 R' U R' 
2. 5.83 U' F2 R F' U' F U2 F R
3. (5.36) R' U2 R U' F2 R F U' R2
4. 7.78 U' R2 F' U2 F R2 F U' R2
5. (8.42) F' R U R2 F2 U' F R U'

3x3x3 Ao5: 27.94
1. 26.32 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' U2 F' L B F R U' L' R2 F2 U'
2. (25.47) F L2 B' U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F D2 L D' R' B L' B2 D L2 B
3. (32.79) F' B R L' F2 R F2 U R F' U R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D' L2 D2
4. 30.04 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D U F U R' U2 F U' L B D2 U
5. 27.46 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' U F2 R' B' U F L B' R2 B U2 R U2

3x3x3 FMC
_Scramble: F' D2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' L F R' U' F2 D U_
L' F D' U2 B2 R //2x2x2 (6)
F L F' L2 F //2x2x3 (5)
L' B D B2 L B //1st pair + edge (6)
D' F' D' F D2 F' D F //Last pair (8)
M D M D M D2 M' D M' D M' D //Flip edges + AUF (12)
Total moves: 37 


Heh, PBs for 2x2, FMC scramble a little easy.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 18, 2014)

CoenRox36 said:


> *2x2:* 3.13, 5.36, 4.77, 5.16, 4.03= *4.65*
> *3x3:* 23.58, (19.77), 24.64, 22.48, (26.37)= *23.57*
> *4x4:* 3:06.16, 3:10.33, (2:38.02), 2:39.08, (4:31.35)= *2:58.52*
> *5x5:* 6:53.04, 6:59.59, 5:57.49, (8:25.26), (5:44.08)= *6:36.71*
> ...


*
Yeah, that is very good for only a couple of hours. I have only had them for about a month, but i haven't really focused on them much and i average about 2:15 with 4x4 and 4:30 with 5x5.*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 18, 2014)

Roman said:


> *5x5 BLD*: 5:27.40


 !!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 18, 2014)

*2x2x2*: 8.87 9.82 (6.73) (15.64) 8.99 = *9.23*
*3x3x3*: 22.47 (17.28) 19.80 21.66 (23.35) = *21.31* 
*4x4x4*: (1:44.89) 1:47.06 2:02.97 (2:45.25) = *2:06.57* //Maybe I should start practising again


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2014)

*3x3:* 15.99, (18.51), 16.65, (15.45), 16.75 = 16.46
*4x4:* 1:06.83, (1:06.92), 1:03.85, (59.13), 59.31 = 1:03.33
*5x5:* 1:31.31, (DNF), 1:37.15, 1:33.56, (1:30.46) = 1:34.01
*6x6:* (3:25.43), 3:11.67, 2:56.20, (2:48.14), 3:02.03 = 3:03.30
*7x7:* (4:01.90), (4:26.14), 4:12.89, 4:25.29, 4:25.51 = 4:21.23
*OH:* 40.38, (32.81), 35.79, 37.13, (DNF) = 37.77
*Megaminx:* 1:55.44, (2:04.35), 2:03.71, (1:50.88), 1:56.96 = 1:58.70


----------



## mickael (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey, something weird happens. I was doing my 16 session when the competition apps goes to the 17th one... Just to tell, as I can edit the times later, there is no problems! See you!


----------



## thatkid (Apr 22, 2014)

*5x5* - 2:46.03, 2:43.39, 2:49.01, 2:30.68, 2:36.92 = *2:42.20*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 22, 2014)

Results week 16: congratulations to Iggy, qaz and mycube

*2x2x2*(34)

 1.83 Coolster01
 2.57 stevecho816
 2.65 riley
 3.38 Lapinsavant
 3.65 TheDubDubJr
 3.66 DuffyEdge
 3.76 Iggy
 4.00 yuxuibbs
 4.17 mycube
 4.65 CoenRox36
 4.66 qaz
 4.71 FinnGamer
 4.74 SweetSolver
 5.09 thatkid
 5.14 bacyril
 5.15 giorgi
 5.20 FaLoL
 5.35 typeman5
 5.44 CyanSandwich
 5.59 jaysammey777
 6.48 notfeliks
 6.67 cubefanatic
 6.68 ComputerGuy365
 6.91 pinser
 7.07 Schmidt
 8.35 LostGent
 9.03 Mike Hughey
 9.18 Mikel
 9.23 MarcelP
 9.53 Kazarp
 9.79 Rocky0701
 12.50 MatsBergsten
 16.20 mickael
 18.76 ljackstar
*3x3x3 *(37)

 8.94 Lapinsavant
 10.07 riley
 10.52 stevecho816
 11.71 FinnGamer
 12.08 TheDubDubJr
 12.43 yuxuibbs
 12.89 mycube
 12.93 sudarshan
 13.11 Iggy
 13.45 giorgi
 14.06 bh13
 14.18 FaLoL
 15.20 typeman5
 15.29 DuffyEdge
 15.87 qaz
 16.46 Dene
 16.59 notfeliks
 16.59 jaysammey777
 17.34 thatkid
 17.80 bacyril
 19.95 CyanSandwich
 19.97 Mikel
 20.00 ickathu
 20.71 Mike Hughey
 21.31 MarcelP
 22.16 Schmidt
 23.57 CoenRox36
 24.98 LostGent
 26.85 xchippy
 28.10 pinser
 28.63 SweetSolver
 31.13 ComputerGuy365
 31.69 Rocky0701
 34.95 MatsBergsten
 35.98 Kazarp
 37.94 mickael
 46.05 ljackstar
*4x4x4*(25)

 37.47 Lapinsavant
 39.28 stevecho816
 43.69 riley
 45.61 TheDubDubJr
 45.69 FaLoL
 48.67 FinnGamer
 50.80 mycube
 53.53 Iggy
 53.85 qaz
 57.82 bacyril
 57.91 yuxuibbs
 59.57 DuffyEdge
 1:03.33 Dene
 1:12.37 jaysammey777
 1:14.77 thatkid
 1:29.30 Mikel
 1:35.05 Schmidt
 1:42.78 CyanSandwich
 1:58.87 MarcelP
 2:14.61 SweetSolver
 2:24.31 Rocky0701
 2:29.12 MatsBergsten
 2:58.52 CoenRox36
 3:16.04 mickael
 6:11.35 ljackstar
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:19.07 Lapinsavant
 1:32.16 mycube
 1:34.01 Dene
 1:34.56 TheDubDubJr
 1:39.32 DuffyEdge
 1:46.47 bacyril
 1:51.02 Iggy
 1:59.86 qaz
 2:02.26 yuxuibbs
 2:21.86 jaysammey777
 2:37.14 ickathu
 2:42.11 thatkid
 4:52.04 Rocky0701
 6:36.71 CoenRox36
*6x6x6*(6)

 3:00.41 TheDubDubJr
 3:03.30 Dene
 3:12.51 bacyril
 3:38.35 qaz
 3:46.55 DuffyEdge
11:54.33 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:18.77 TheDubDubJr
 4:21.23 Dene
 4:36.82 bacyril
 5:43.34 DuffyEdge
*3x3 one handed*(21)

 15.03 stevecho816
 17.65 yuxuibbs
 22.08 riley
 22.26 Lapinsavant
 23.29 mycube
 24.47 TheDubDubJr
 28.06 Iggy
 29.07 giorgi
 29.37 FinnGamer
 29.72 typeman5
 30.05 bh13
 31.06 qaz
 31.48 DuffyEdge
 32.48 notfeliks
 37.77 Dene
 38.58 Mikel
 39.27 jaysammey777
 42.76 thatkid
 51.08 bacyril
 56.33 Schmidt
 1:17.88 CyanSandwich
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:00.03 qaz
 9:45.38 notfeliks
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 5.24 Coolster01
 5.59 stevecho816
 5.70 riley
 7.40 TheDubDubJr
 8.63 Lapinsavant
 12.25 mycube
 13.44 Iggy
 22.06 Mike Hughey
 24.54 MatsBergsten
 25.08 CyanSandwich
 25.66 bacyril
 27.00 DuffyEdge
 27.40 qaz
 1:03.44 notfeliks
 2:03.01 Kazarp
 2:17.61 mickael
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 41.38 mycube
 53.45 riley
 57.73 Iggy
 1:08.80 qaz
 1:10.11 CyanSandwich
 1:16.86 DuffyEdge
 1:18.35 MatsBergsten
 1:19.15 Mikel
 1:35.85 Mike Hughey
 2:12.68 bacyril
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:06.84 Iggy
 5:32.40 CyanSandwich
 6:48.95 MatsBergsten
 7:46.71 qaz
11:07.00 bacyril
 DNF mycube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:27.40 Roman
16:53.43 qaz
 DNF mycube
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

17/17 (47:23)  CyanSandwich
10/10 (21:07)  mycube
9/10 (58:00)  MatsBergsten
7/8 (36:00)  qaz
7/11 (24:43)  Iggy
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 50.23 jaysammey777
 53.12 bacyril
 59.30 qaz
 1:20.47 Iggy
 2:01.19 notfeliks
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 50.12 Lapinsavant
 51.97 stevecho816
 1:03.99 Iggy
 1:04.31 riley
 1:05.66 TheDubDubJr
 1:10.89 FaLoL
 1:10.92 mycube
 1:17.11 FinnGamer
 1:19.34 qaz
 1:21.78 yuxuibbs
 1:24.40 bacyril
 1:24.66 DuffyEdge
 1:32.00 jaysammey777
 2:00.75 CyanSandwich
 2:16.00 Schmidt
 2:31.47 SweetSolver
 3:11.90 Rocky0701
 3:48.41 CoenRox36
 6:02.19 ljackstar
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:36.94 TheDubDubJr
 2:53.50 riley
 2:57.52 FinnGamer
 2:59.75 mycube
 3:06.81 Iggy
 3:08.68 qaz
 3:10.78 DuffyEdge
 3:24.99 bacyril
 3:31.36 yuxuibbs
 4:00.61 jaysammey777
 7:52.24 Rocky0701
10:59.39 CoenRox36
*Magic*(3)

 0.99 yuxuibbs
 1.05 SweetSolver
 2.22 ljackstar
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.58 yuxuibbs
 4.09 SweetSolver
*Skewb*(16)

 7.52 stevecho816
 8.56 TheDubDubJr
 9.17 antoineccantin
 10.49 yuxuibbs
 11.48 riley
 12.24 mycube
 12.62 FinnGamer
 12.75 giorgi
 12.89 bacyril
 13.42 Iggy
 14.66 qaz
 14.76 DuffyEdge
 15.02 SweetSolver
 20.90 typeman5
 21.82 Schmidt
 1:28.29 CyanSandwich
*Clock*(8)

 7.30 DuffyEdge
 9.37 Perff
 11.43 qaz
 13.79 yuxuibbs
 14.09 bacyril
 14.59 TheDubDubJr
 16.75 riley
 18.67 mycube
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.46 Iggy
 6.37 bacyril
 7.90 cubefanatic
 8.17 DuffyEdge
 8.31 TheDubDubJr
 9.06 qaz
 9.13 jaysammey777
 9.22 yuxuibbs
 9.25 CoenRox36
 9.84 riley
 10.34 SweetSolver
 10.79 notfeliks
 11.93 giorgi
 14.62 Schmidt
 14.93 mycube
 15.11 CyanSandwich
 16.83 Rocky0701
 18.53 LostGent
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:19.32 TheDubDubJr
 1:25.51 Iggy
 1:36.60 bacyril
 1:47.23 qaz
 1:58.70 Dene
 1:59.04 mycube
*Square-1*(7)

 21.12 Iggy
 36.66 TheDubDubJr
 37.74 bacyril
 41.95 qaz
 54.16 thatkid
 1:13.68 CyanSandwich
 1:25.28 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

22 Attila
26 Lucas Wesche
28 guusrs
30 okayama
37 pinser
46 DuffyEdge
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

265 Iggy
263 qaz
262 mycube
258 TheDubDubJr
214 riley
205 bacyril
202 DuffyEdge
181 stevecho816
179 Lapinsavant
178 yuxuibbs
151 CyanSandwich
141 FinnGamer
114 jaysammey777
106 MatsBergsten
97 Dene
90 FaLoL
88 giorgi
83 thatkid
77 notfeliks
74 CoenRox36
70 SweetSolver
68 Schmidt
67 typeman5
60 Mikel
55 Coolster01
46 Mike Hughey
45 bh13
44 Rocky0701
37 pinser
35 MarcelP
33 sudarshan
33 cubefanatic
27 ickathu
27 LostGent
23 ComputerGuy365
19 mickael
18 Kazarp
17 ljackstar
17 Attila
16 Lucas Wesche
15 guusrs
15 antoineccantin
14 okayama
13 Roman
12 xchippy
9 Perff


----------



## mycube (Apr 22, 2014)

wow very close podium!


----------

